# Funny



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Haaa...Good one.

How have you been BG?...I've been off 2cool since the password shakeup...They didn't recognize my email address and I finally gave up. Just remembered that I had another email address when I signed up years ago and we got it straightened out so I'm back...Missed you guys.


----------

